# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Wilderness Cooking Methods

## IA Woodsman

As anyone who has camped with me knows I like to cook when I am in the woods. There are 4 basic methods that work well in the woods.

1. Boiling- the most nutritious
2. Baking- easy to do with foil or a dutch oven
3. Roasting(Planking)- no cookware needed
4. Frying- least healthy, but best tasting

----------


## gryffynklm

IA, nice video, I like the way you cook.

----------


## Rick

Well, I apologize. I must have completely missed the dinner invite. Maybe it would up in my junk mail folder. In any case, you did a nice job on the video and the food. A little rep your way.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I enjoyed the video too! IA Woodsman! I will be spending alot of time out this summer as it has really made my outlook alot better on life with just one short trip! Care to share your bannok recipe?

----------


## crashdive123

Another great video.  Thanks.

----------


## finallyME

Excellent video.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Very good video, I'm sure you peaked some interest in a number of people.

I haven't quite gotten into the video age yet.  People like yourself have contributed much to the wilderness skills education through you videos.  Keep up the good work.

----------


## Justin Case

Cool,,  Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## JPGreco

what about the buried slow cook method? lol

Nice video.  I loved using the dutch oven in scouts and really need to go buy myself one.

----------


## IA Woodsman

> Well, I apologize. I must have completely missed the dinner invite. Maybe it would up in my junk mail folder. In any case, you did a nice job on the video and the food. A little rep your way.


 Come on over any time



> I enjoyed the video too! IA Woodsman! I will be spending alot of time out this summer as it has really made my outlook alot better on life with just one short trip! Care to share your bannok recipe?


 It is 
1 cup of flour
1 Tsp of baking powder
1/8 Tsp of salt
Then add what ever you want. You can also cheat and use Bisquik




> Very good video, I'm sure you peaked some interest in a number of people.
> 
> I haven't quite gotten into the video age yet.  People like yourself have contributed much to the wilderness skills education through you videos.  Keep up the good work.


Thanks, glad you enjoy them.

----------

